# Selinux e problema nella risoluzione dei nomi

## X_Ch4n

Ciao a tutti

circa un mese fa ho installato selinux sulla mia macchina, solo che da qualche giorno, non risolve + alcun host.

Tutto e' cambiato nel momento in cui, lanciando un emerge --update world, e' stato aggiornato anche baselayout.

Ho controllato i file /etc/resolv.conf e /etc/ppp/resolv.conf ma sono esattamente identici rispetto a prima che si verificasse sto problema.

Onestamente non so piu' dove cercare.

Qualcuno di voi saprebbe darmi qualche indicazione su cosa cercare o provare?Last edited by X_Ch4n on Wed Nov 29, 2006 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

non ho ben capito il problema.

non ti traduce i nomi a dominio, oppure gl'host di una rete locale ? Hai dato un'occhio a /etc/hosts ?

Coda

----------

## X_Ch4n

nn risolve alcun nome a dominio esterno alla lan. Ne google.com ne altro.

----------

## Kernel78

 *X_Ch4n wrote:*   

> Tutto e' cambiato nel momento in cui, lanciando un emerge --update world, e' stato aggiornato anche baselayout.
> 
> Ho controllato i file /etc/resolv.conf e /etc/ppp/resolv.conf ma sono esattamente identici rispetto a prima che si verificasse sto problema.

 

Domandone: hai fatto etc-update dopo l'aggiornamento ???

----------

## X_Ch4n

Fatto! ma nulla di diverso. :'(

----------

## Kernel78

Magari è stato modifico/aggiunto qualcosa tra le configurazioni di selinux che è più restrittivo rispetto a prima ...

Purtroppo su selinux sono completamente a digiuno quindi anche qualsiasi ipotesi sarebbe una mera congettura ...

Giusto per curiosità hai provato a puntare direttamente ad un ip esterno per controllare se è solo un problema di dns o se viene inibita completamente l'uscita su internet.

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Giusto per curiosità hai provato a puntare direttamente ad un ip esterno per controllare se è solo un problema di dns o se viene inibita completamente l'uscita su internet.
> 
> 

 

Se provo il ping selinux me lo blocca.

```

PING 72.14.221.104 (72.14.221.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *X_Ch4n wrote:*   

> Se provo il ping selinux me lo blocca.
> 
> ```
> 
> PING 72.14.221.104 (72.14.221.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
> ...

 

Direi allora che non è una questione di risoluzione dei nomi ...

Forse dico cavolate ma non è che qualche regola di selinux ti blocca ?

----------

## X_Ch4n

a sto punto mi sa proprio di si, solo che al momento nn saprei come sbloccarlo.

E' da un po che cerco come poter ovviare ma nulla.

----------

## Kernel78

 *X_Ch4n wrote:*   

> a sto punto mi sa proprio di si, solo che al momento nn saprei come sbloccarlo.
> 
> E' da un po che cerco come poter ovviare ma nulla.

 

Ti suggerisco due cose:

1)cambia il titolo, non è un problema di dns ma con selinux

2)reinstalla senza selinux ...

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti suggerisco due cose:
> 
> 1)cambia il titolo, non è un problema di dns ma con selinux
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda il titolo, ok (anche se nn so come si fa a cambiare il titolo di un thread esistente)

ma per quanto riguarda la seconda, non e' una soluzione, e' evitare il problema.

----------

## Kernel78

 *X_Ch4n wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Ti suggerisco due cose:
> 
> 1)cambia il titolo, non è un problema di dns ma con selinux
> ...

 

Per cambiare il titolo devi andare sul primo post e premere modifica.

Per quanto riguarda la seconda se non vuoi reinstallare senza selinux dovresti almeno leggerti le guide per capire come funziona e come configurarlo e se dopo hai ancora problemi tornare qui a chiedere aiuto ma se non leggi nemmeno i manuali la tua, più che una richiesta di aiuto, sembra una richiesta di fare i compiti al posto tuo ...

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *Quote:*   

> Per cambiare il titolo devi andare sul primo post e premere modifica

 

Fatto, grazie.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda la seconda se non vuoi reinstallare senza selinux dovresti almeno leggerti le guide per capire come funziona e come configurarlo e se dopo hai ancora problemi tornare qui a chiedere aiuto ma se non leggi nemmeno i manuali la tua, più che una richiesta di aiuto, sembra una richiesta di fare i compiti al posto tuo ...

 

Non chiedo a nessuno d i fare nulla al posto mio. Ad oggi ho sempre letto e fatto tutto con le mie manine. Semplicemente, dato che continuando a leggere non riesco a venirne a capo, chiedo se qualcuno sa cosa potrebbe esserci di sbagliato o se a qualcuno e' capitato lo stesso problema in passato. Il fatto che tu nn sappia darmi risposta, non credo sia un buon motivo per infamiarmi, io ho semplicemente detto che ho installato da poco selinux e che nn ho molta conoscenza pratica in materia. In ogni caso se io reinstallo tutto da 0, poi reinstallo selinux e sono alla situazione di partenza non ho concluso molto... non credi?! ne tanto meno posso semplicemente evitare di installare un ambiente selinux, sol perche' mi puo' causare un problema; non si risolve un problema soltanto evitandolo, poi non so come fai tu.

----------

## crisandbea

hai provato a dare un'occhiata qui , magari riesci a risolvere.

ciauz

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai provato a dare un'occhiata qui , magari riesci a risolvere.

 

Purtroppo si. E' l'how-to che ho seguito per l'installazione e fino alla fine e' andato tutto bene. Tutto e' cambiato nel momento in cui (finita da un bel pezzo l'installazione di Selinux) ho lanciato un bel emerge --update --deep --newuse world;

fra i pacchetti che emerge ha aggiornato c'era pure baselayout (quello che ho notato maggiormente); l'etc-update subito dopo l'aggiornamento mi ha segnalato il cambiamento in alcuni files di configurazioni tra cui /etc/conf.d/net, da li nn ha + funzionato nulla, non risolve i nomi a dominio, ne pinga gli ip (interni ed esterni).

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa se ti sei sentito infamato da ciò che ho scritto ma dalle tue parole e dal fatto che continui a essere convinto che si tratti di un problema di dns, quando è ovvio che se non riesci a uscire su internet non poi raggiungere il dns, mi fa supporre che prima di provare a installare selinux avresti bisogno di documentarti un po' sui meccanismi fondamentali delle reti.

Non posso lamentarmi che il sito di google non va se ho staccato la presa del modem e tu non puoi lamentarti che non funzionano i dns se non riesci nemmeno a raggiungerli  :Rolling Eyes: 

A me questa sembra una cosa fondamentale da capire e da sapere e se tu non riesci a fartene una ragione dopo che ti ho già segnalato che non si tratta di un problema con i dns mi fa supporre (magari sto sbagliando clamorosamente) che tu non sia molto esperto e, tralasciando il fatto che dubito tu abbia necessità di installare selinux, che tu abbia bisogno di imparare a gestire almeno un sistema non hardened prima di volerti cimentare in qualcosa che mi sembra molto al di la delle tue capacità e conoscenze.

----------

## crisandbea

questa invece

ciauz

nb:perchè usare selinux??

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> questa invece
> 
> 

 

Questa non la conosco, leggo e vediamo che tiro fuori.

 *Quote:*   

> nb:perchè usare selinux??

 

Avevo bisogno di installare un sistema sicuro, e avendo letto parecchio bene di questo progetto mi e' sembrata la soluzione migliore, solo che e' un tantino complicato.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *X_Ch4n wrote:*   

> Avevo bisogno di installare un sistema sicuro

 Allora, piuttosto di lanciarti in cose in cui potresti far fatica ad uscire, ti consiglio di leggere la guida all'hardening di Gentoo.

Ciao.

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Allora, piuttosto di lanciarti in cose in cui potresti far fatica ad uscire, ti consiglio di leggere la guida all'hardening di Gentoo.

 

Gia letta, grazie. Quello di SElinux era il passaggio successivo.

Ma perche' anziche cercare di aiutare state tutti li a criticare?!

Mi sembra troppo facile dire "hai sbagliato potevi fare questo potevi fare quell'altro", sono tutti modi di evitare il problema, non di risolverlo.

Ora, dato che qui immagino ci sia gente che ne sa, ho chiesto (con molta umilta') una mano per un problema che io non sto riuscendo a risolvere, ma a quanto pare non sono il solo; di sicuro sono il solo a cui interessa sbattere la testa per capire una cosa e imparare cose nuove +ttosto che evitarla.

Grazie lo stesso.Last edited by X_Ch4n on Thu Nov 30, 2006 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa se ti sei sentito infamato da ciò che ho scritto ma dalle tue parole e dal fatto che continui a essere convinto che si tratti di un problema di dns, quando è ovvio che se non riesci a uscire su internet non poi raggiungere il dns, mi fa supporre che prima di provare a installare selinux avresti bisogno di documentarti un po' sui meccanismi fondamentali delle reti.

 

Non ho detto che si tratti assolutamente di un problema di dns, semplicemente ho esposto quello che e' una anomalia. Considerato che ho verificato tutte le cause principali per cui potrebbe verificarsi questo tipo di problema e che tutto e' a posto, chiedo lumi a chi magari potrebbe saperne + di me, non a chi a tempo da perdere in critiche sterili e inutili.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non posso lamentarmi che il sito di google non va se ho staccato la presa del modem e tu non puoi lamentarti che non funzionano i dns se non riesci nemmeno a raggiungerli 

 

'mmazza oh! mica ch'avevo pensato al modem. Che ne so a cosa serve, quando ho fatto la richiesta dell'adsl mi hanno chiesto se mi serviva ma mi hanno pure detto che nn era necessario, quindi dato che era un costo in + ho preferito rinunciare, Caspita potevi dirmelo subito che era necessario; uno cerca fra le cose + difficili e poi si scopre che invece il problema era una banalita' assurda. Grazie davvero sei stato di grande aiuto.

 *Quote:*   

> A me questa sembra una cosa fondamentale da capire e da sapere e se tu non riesci a fartene una ragione dopo che ti ho già segnalato che non si tratta di un problema con i dns mi fa supporre (magari sto sbagliando clamorosamente) che tu non sia molto esperto e, tralasciando il fatto che dubito tu abbia necessità di installare selinux, che tu abbia bisogno di imparare a gestire almeno un sistema non hardened prima di volerti cimentare in qualcosa che mi sembra molto al di la delle tue capacità e conoscenze.

 

Anche su questo hai ovviamente ragione, ho sempre trovato in rete quei documenti che parlano di come settare LAN, IP ma non sapendo che farne nemmeno di quello e non essendo molto propenso alla lettura ho preferito dedicarmi a qualcosa di piu' interessante... sai quei siti con tante immagini da strane posizioni ... qualcosa tipo fuck-portal.com, non so se hai presente il genere. D'altronde a quanto vedo io sono solo un n00b tu invece un veteran quindi cosa ti aspettavi? che riscrivessi il protocollo TCP/IP ?!

Con questo chiudo, se devi star li a scrivere solo per accusarmi di qualcosa(di cui nn hai le prove) fallo pure, evidentemente hai del tempo da perdere, purtroppo non abbiamo tutti le stesse fortune.

P.S. ho attaccato il modem (e pensare che finora ho pagato a vuoto l'adsl) e ho messo momentaneamente la macchina a fare da gateway per altre macchine, la cosa strana e' che tutte le macchine dietro a questa navigano perfettamente e risolvono perfettamente i dns mentre questa continua a non navigare ne risolvere i nomi a dominio, ne pinga nulla, ma immagino che adesso mi ripeterai quanto sono incompetente e quanto ho sbagliato a provare qualcosa per me nuova, quindi che te lo dico a fare....

----------

## Kernel78

 *X_Ch4n wrote:*   

>  *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   Allora, piuttosto di lanciarti in cose in cui potresti far fatica ad uscire, ti consiglio di leggere la guida all'hardening di Gentoo. 
> 
> Gia letta, grazie. Quello di SElinux era il passaggio successivo.
> 
> Ma perche' anziche cercare di aiutare state tutti li a criticare?!
> ...

 

Il fatto è che se vuoi sbatterti per sistemare quello prima dovresti sbatterti a capire i meccanismi base di funzionamento di un pc, altrimenti non hai la possibilità di capire cosa devi rendere più sicuro e come.

Visto che il titolo di questa discussione riporta ancora un problema di risoluzione dei nomi che esiste solo nella tua mente ostinata, ti ho già detto più volte che non hai un problema di risoluzione dei nomi, inizia a capire questo e sei sulla strada giusta, ostinati a pensare di avere un problema di dns e ogni aiuto che ti possa arrivare sarà nullo ...

Voler capire come funziona selinux senza conoscere nemmeno le basi sarebbe come voler costruire un acceleratore di particelle da soli e dopo essere stati rimandati in fisica alle superiori, vuoi ostinarti a provare, divertiti ma non è la strada giusta.

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *Quote:*   

> Il fatto è che se vuoi sbatterti per sistemare quello prima dovresti sbatterti a capire i meccanismi base di funzionamento di un pc, altrimenti non hai la possibilità di capire cosa devi rendere più sicuro e come.
> 
> Visto che il titolo di questa discussione riporta ancora un problema di risoluzione dei nomi che esiste solo nella tua mente ostinata, ti ho già detto più volte che non hai un problema di risoluzione dei nomi, inizia a capire questo e sei sulla strada giusta, ostinati a pensare di avere un problema di dns e ogni aiuto che ti possa arrivare sarà nullo ...
> 
> Voler capire come funziona selinux senza conoscere nemmeno le basi sarebbe come voler costruire un acceleratore di particelle da soli e dopo essere stati rimandati in fisica alle superiori, vuoi ostinarti a provare, divertiti ma non è la strada giusta.

 

Sei stato ancora una volta fortemente esaustivo. Ho capito solo adesso che nella mia vita ho sbagliato tutto.

A questo punto la domanda e': "Ma sai leggere?"

Io non ho detto che il problema e' la risoluzione dei nomi a dominio, dico solo che quella e' l'anomalia riscontrata, dopo aver installato selinux, quindi sono pienamente coscente del fatto che il problema derivi proprio da selinux stesso. L'unica problema e' che non riesco a capire da cosa, nello specifico di selinux, e' generato il problema. Se semplicemente non ti va o peggio non sai aiutarmi, dillo apertamente: "io non so / voglio aiutarti, hai voluto sperimentare sta cosa, cazzi tuoi, ora sbattici la testa" e tutto si chiuderebbe li; continuare a dirmi che sono un deficiente pazzo scriteriato, non risolvera' nulla; i forum in teoria dovrebbero servire per scambiarsi consigli o aiutarsi a vicenda, non a sottolineare quanto tu sei grande e tutti gli altri dei perfetti deficienti.

A proposito, adesso che so come si accende un pc e come collegare un modem, cosa mi consigli come passo successivo

?

----------

## crisandbea

credo che forse è meglio si ritorni in toni di discussione, senza andare fuori dal seminato e dal Topic,   causa chiusura del Topic da parte di qualche moderatore.......

Ciauz

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> credo che forse è meglio si ritorni in toni di discussione, senza andare fuori dal seminato e dal Topic,   causa chiusura del Topic da parte di qualche moderatore.......
> 
> Ciauz

 

Questa mi sembra una cosa parecchio sensata, a cui cercavo di avvicinarmi, mi e' stato fatto l'appunto rispetto al topic non troppo esaustivo e io l'ho modificato, ma continuare a rispondere che ho sbagliato e che nn capisco un cxxzo non porta assolutamente a nulla.

----------

## crisandbea

hai per caso dato un'occhiata qua e qua

dimenticavo che baselayout e che kernel usi????

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dimenticavo che baselayout e che kernel usi????
> 
> 

 

Ciao

il kernel e': 2.6.14-hardened-r8

mentre baselayout: 1.12.5-r2

Ciao

----------

## X_Ch4n

 *Quote:*   

> voglio chiederti se hai provato a rifare l'emerge delle sec-policy necessarie ed hai provato a ricreare le policy (make clean ; make install ; make load) cancellando i backup prima ed ha provato a dare un make relabel per verificare che gli eseguibili siano stati correttamente marcati (ed il problema mi pare proprio questo). 

 

E' una cosa che nn ho fatto, ma che provo immediatamente.

 *Quote:*   

> Se per te questo è banale scusami ma non ho capito quanto conosci selinux, a primo acchitto pare molto poco. 

 

Sicuramente Selinux lo conosco molto poco (ma tutto il resto un po lo conosco, pero' nn diciamolo forte, senno riattaccano a dire che nn ne so un caXXo  :Razz:  )

Non utilizzo Resiser, ma ext3, mi pare che il supporto per questo fs sia abbastanza buono.

 *Quote:*   

> Sostanzialmente una macchina selinux va bene come server dedicato, per il desktop o per un server più "dinamico" (e se vuoi usare allegramente P2P, X e simili) non è assolutamente valido,

 

Infatti devo utilizzarlo come server dedicato, mai parlato di macchina Desktop, non mi sognerei mai di utilizzare un sistema cosi' sul mio desktop.

 *Quote:*   

> risolvere tutte le eccezioni è un lavoraccio

 

eh beh...ma qualcuno dovra' pur farlo  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mi spiace di averti risposto con qualcosa che suona più che altro come un RTFM (e non lo vuole essere) ma spero di averti almeno indirizzato verso la soluzione.

 

Assolutamente no problem. Questo tuo post (almeno per me) non suona come un rimprovero, ma + che altro come "guarda che io so un po di questa cosa e secondo me potresti provare a far questo per risolvere il tuo problema"; e' il genere di post molto + utile di quelli di qualcun'altro che si limita semplicemente ad insultare e sottolineare la sua presunta maggior capacita'. Con questo chiudo la polemica e ti ringrazio, seguiro' i consigli che mi hai dato e ti aggiorno sui risultati.

Grazie

----------

